# I want a Tesla Sooo Bad ...



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

I thought I would control my emotions, think rational and consider a Nissan Leaf ..
I thought maybe some youtube videos of a the New Leaf might my satisfy my need for a full EV....

uggggg ugggg ugggg I cant do it ...

I have to have a Tesla &#8230; I need this fix really bad man &#8230; one Tesla and I'll do your grandma ...once a week for a year ...


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

$90k for Comfort rates? Seems like a great idea.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

DexNex said:


> $90k for Comfort rates? Seems like a great idea.


Used Model S Starting to se them at 30K ...










seen a Nice Red one the other day at 29K but it sold right away

Someone run the numbers.. $550 a Month Budget ...consider electric 1/2 price of gas, no oil changes . etc... do I dare go 60 months ?

Ohhh &#8230;NIce 29K &#8230;maybe 27,500 ?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

dauction said:


> Used Model S Starting to se them at 30K ...
> 
> View attachment 416632
> 
> ...


So straight X rides then?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

DexNex said:


> So straight X rides then?


Ummmm No... still working on My own service as well as( X, select)&#8230; Insurance agent recommended Limo Insurance since least restrictive to get.

I'm just got the Tesla bug and having a hard time moving on without it sitting at the back of my mind always nagging at me..it's really about getting a EV... I try and be practical and look at the other brands (and prices) ..The Leaf makes me nauseated (my apologizes to all you wonderful Leaf owners)


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

dauction said:


> Used Model S Starting to se them at 30K ...
> 
> View attachment 416632
> 
> ...


You know Tesla takes all the software upgrades back when a the owner who paid for the upgrades sell it, right?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

That movie screen of a display they have is hideous!
Looks like a desk with a computer monitor on it! :roflmao:


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Select tier is done. Do your research.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

After driving the model 3, I must say it is quite nice. If I could trust myself and the cars around me not to wreck it for 10 years, I'd strongly consider buying one.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

dauction said:


> I thought I would control my emotions, think rational and consider a Nissan Leaf ..
> I thought maybe some youtube videos of a the New Leaf might my satisfy my need for a full EV....
> 
> uggggg ugggg ugggg I cant do it ...
> ...


Ubering in a vehicle known to have waitlists for replacement parts and batteries that burn underwater. Doing this for Uber rates lol


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Lighten up Guys, I know a Tesla isn't practical "yet" ...stupid insurance.

My Second Choice ...ALSO NOT PRACTICAL ... I want a Weiner Mobile sooo Bad...










Totally awesome driving Bar rush in my College Town &#8230;10 College Chicks ...all strapped on the weiner flashing their breasts as I'm driving downtown ...:smiles:

Of course I'm old , so it's only fun for one night , from then on it would not only NOT be practical but the girls would all becoming annoying very quick


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Electric cars are stupid reliable. Tesla is not just an aspiration...it’s reasonably practical if you are considering new


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Electric cars are stupid reliable. Tesla is not just an aspiration...it's reasonably practical if you are considering new


New? (tesla specifically) I'd have to be really convinced.... Used 60,000 mile for less for 25K ...I could see that .

This is what I drive now (had the windows tinted last year).. 2014 Lincoln MKZ Hybrid 40 mpg .. yes the Hybrid system has been very reliable ...battery still charges 98% . 2 years now with UBer/Lyft Purchased for 18K 2 years ago with 29K miles on it. I am now at 95K miles . needs to go almsot 2 more years on the Note.. 160k or so, shouldnt be a problem .. THEN I'll really be serious about a used Tesla


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Yeah get it. Just find another driver or two so it can be on the road 24/7 and within a couple of years have a half million miles on it but at least it'll be paid off and you own it :thumbup: The interior going to be very tired & worn doing rideshare. You'll most likely have to replace the battery at least once with all the Supercharging been done to it.

Cars like that have to be on the road constantly for you to make any kind of money back. If it not on the road it in the workshop.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> Yeah get it. Just find another driver or two so it can be on the road 24/7 and within a couple of years have a half million miles on it but at least it'll be paid off and you own it :thumbup: The interior going to be very tired & worn doing rideshare. You'll most likely have to replace the battery at least once with all the Supercharging been done to it.
> 
> Cars like that have to be on the road constantly for you to make any kind of money back. If it not on the road it in the workshop.


ah poo .. first thing I read trhis morning is your signature..

_*Very little is needed to make a happy life. Be Crazy. Be Stupid. Be Silly. Be whatever. Because life is too short to Be anything But happy*_.

I have a feeling I might get stupid because life is too short .. I see a Tesla Model S in my near future :smiles:


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Immoralized said:


> Yeah get it. Just find another driver or two so it can be on the road 24/7 and within a couple of years have a half million miles on it but at least it'll be paid off and you own it :thumbup: The interior going to be very tired & worn doing rideshare. You'll most likely have to replace the battery at least once with all the Supercharging been done to it.
> 
> Cars like that have to be on the road constantly for you to make any kind of money back. If it not on the road it in the workshop.


Supercharging is not allowed if you use your car for Uber. Another reason I will probably not get one.

https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/hey-uber-and-lyft-drivers-no-supercharging.104352/


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Supercharging is not allowed if you use your car for Uber. Another reason I will probably not get one.
> 
> https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/hey-uber-and-lyft-drivers-no-supercharging.104352/


That fair enough but you can still charge & pay with fast charging stations that are out there.
In his case and in most people case they would be just charging it overnight anyways.
If you need a bit of a top up those longer then usual shift a fast charging station can do that.

Another 5 years it just going to be EV choice for the Rideshare driver as more & more affordable EV flood the 2nd hand market place as they upgrade towards better EV models with longer range. Inside of a decade they may even be an EV capable of going the distance against a diesel hybrid or at least close the gap quite significantly.

EV are a lot cheaper to keep on the road vs ICE vehicle. You do enough miles on one it pays for itself multiple times over. Contrary to doing enough miles on an ICE vehicle you can go bankrupt or it becomes unavoidable to keep that vehicle. The less outgoings you have the more you keep in ur pocket.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

I'd drive one if someone gave it to me and paid the insurance on it. Otherwise, it's just an overpriced POS.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Clothahump said:


> I'd drive one if someone gave it to me and paid the insurance on it. Otherwise, it's just an overpriced POS.


A POS that been used commercially and known to run trouble-free except for a battery swap reaching half a million miles in 3-4 years. In which case Telsa has covered the battery under warranty. That with the older models and battery design systems. Newer models they are predicting the batteries should last a million miles. The vehicles are overbuilt so they cost a lot more.

Next decade after 2030 it all going to be these POS cars on the road & the old gasoline vehicle is going to go the way of horses & carriages. Going to be people with their classic vehicles out there for sure. But everyday people are going towards EV.
People didn't think some day they have to give up their horses & carriages away a hundred something years ago but look out on the roads now. Cannot fight progress.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

FWIW I have over 4500 rides in an all-electric Chevy Bolt - it's not a Tesla, but has many of the same benefits. Mine is recharging as I write for $0.025 per mile driven.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

JaxUberLyft said:


> FWIW I have over 4500 rides in an all-electric Chevy Bolt - it's not a Tesla, but has many of the same benefits. Mine is recharging as I write for $0.025 per mile driven.


Used hybrid is 200% better choice than an EV.

Only new(ish) EV have the range for rideshare. So ppl using EV are paying the steepest part of the depreciation curve. Those Bolts aren't cheap. You bought it new, didn't you?

Having a ton of money tied up in a car that could be totalled tomorrow with the hope that it will go 200-300K miles is lunacy. It gets totalled tomorrow, the ins. company writes you a check for half what you paid. At that point your losses are locked in. Game over.

A hybrid that gets 40+mpg will only spend 5K in gas over 100K miles. There are tons of used hybrids that can achieve this feat.

Spending 30K+ for a newish EV so that you can save 5K in gas over 100K miles (probably half that when electricity is factored in) is "doing it wrong".


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

JaxUberLyft said:


> FWIW I have over 4500 rides in an all-electric Chevy Bolt - it's not a Tesla, but has many of the same benefits. Mine is recharging as I write for $0.025 per mile driven.


Ummm I didnt realize how low the prices have fallen on the Bolt ...I COULD do that for for a year or 2 before a Tesla .. 238 Mile range ..










How do you like yours ....any chance you have heated seats /steering wheel ?


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

dauction said:


> Ummm I didnt realize how low the prices have fallen on the Bolt ...I COULD do that for for a year or 2 before a Tesla .. 238 Mile range ..
> 
> View attachment 417003
> 
> ...


Just stay with ur hybrid until you can afford a telsa. otherwise you'll be back in the same situation a week later and 20 grand down and even further away from that telsa.

Side upgrades are just a waste of $$$. You'll be looking at a Prius next and be going it sorta like a telsa too!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Have to have the auto pilot!


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

dauction said:


> I thought I would control my emotions, think rational and consider a Nissan Leaf ..
> I thought maybe some youtube videos of a the New Leaf might my satisfy my need for a full EV....
> 
> uggggg ugggg ugggg I cant do it ...
> ...


If you can afford it go for it. I have 3 family members driving Tesla and one of my friend does Uber with her Tesla suv . Only when her kids are in school . She start at 7 and she is back home at 3 pm.


----------



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

dauction said:


> Ummm I didnt realize how low the prices have fallen on the Bolt ...I COULD do that for for a year or 2 before a Tesla .. 238 Mile range ..
> 
> View attachment 417003
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat as you right now, wondering if these are reliable..


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

iheartsubarus said:


> I'm in the same boat as you right now, wondering if these are reliable..
> 
> View attachment 417037


The VOLT is a plug in hybrid.

The BOLT is an EV.

If looking at the VOLT, might as well get a Prius.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dauction said:


> Lighten up Guys, I know a Tesla isn't practical "yet" ...stupid insurance.
> 
> My Second Choice ...ALSO NOT PRACTICAL ... I want a Weiner Mobile sooo Bad...
> 
> ...


Just tell passengers to " look for the Big Weinie" !


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> If you can afford it go for it. I have 3 family members driving Tesla and one of my friend does Uber with her Tesla suv . Only when her kids are in school . She start at 7 and she is back home at 3 pm.


She does Tesla SUV ..wow.. that would be the Model X .. 100k ..


TomTheAnt said:


>


who are you ..REALLY ?


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

JaxUberLyft said:


> FWIW I have over 4500 rides in an all-electric Chevy Bolt - it's not a Tesla, but has many of the same benefits. Mine is recharging as I write for $0.025 per mile driven.


Have you ever refused a long ride due to current low range?



dauction said:


> She does Tesla SUV ..wow.. that would be the Model X .. 100k ..
> 
> who are you ..REALLY ? :wink:
> View attachment 417388


Model Y coming up next year with 3rd row option starting $40k ish


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

2starDriver said:


> Have you ever refused a long ride due to current low range?
> 
> 
> Model Y coming up next year with 3rd row option starting $40k ish


Yeah ..looking at the Model Y.. For me and my Market though all I do as oneses and twoses...day shift . Gave up on nights last year


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

2starDriver said:


> Model Y coming up next year with 3rd row option starting $40k ish


Really?

https://www.tesla.com/modely/design#battery


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

dauction said:


> My Second Choice ...ALSO NOT PRACTICAL ... I want a Weiner Mobile sooo Bad...


But can you recite the Oscar Meyer jingle without looking it up? Oh wait. That's Armor hot dogs.

BTW - Skip the used S. Wait for the Model Y starting at 40K. Add 3K for 3rd row. This will be the car with the best chance of achieving the million-mile power train Tesla aspires to. Imagine paying off the loan and driving a Tesla for only tires and the cost of charging.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Model Y 3rd row won't be available until 2021.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Really?
> 
> https://www.tesla.com/modely/design#battery


Y price tag will be 45000+$, maybe closer to 50,000$+ after all the perks have been added
Model 3, will be 39,000$+cosmetics= 45-50k$
You can buy the Model 3, that has less than 10,000 miles for 36-40K. Higher miles can be had for low 20's. Range for cheaper version is around low 200's , then it goes to 300 range for the expensive 3's.&#128521;
Y range limit will be low to mid 200's to 300.
No reason to go for the low 200's range, so most model Y will go for 50,000$+Y will not have the stupid falcon wing doors &#128513;
Extended warranty on a TSLA is around 200$/month&#128077;, that is after the 100,000/8 years is finished +insurance might be slightly higher.
You will definitely get better pings and tips&#128513;


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

OMG you guys ..forgot to post this the other day.

When I said my Second Choice would be the Weiner Mobile &#8230;(driving bar rush with 10 college chicks riding the weiner mobile...as fun also not practical)

Well the very next day I get a ping over to a Hotel..and right the parking lot is this !!!!!!!!!










*Now I'm not much of a religious man , but this has to be a sign from God ... :aliens:*


----------



## Ojuice (Mar 2, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> You know Tesla takes all the software upgrades back when a the owner who paid for the upgrades sell it, right?


That's no always true bought a used (3k miles) Tesla Model 3 in '18 with autopilot upgrade and got it included.......



dauction said:


> Used Model S Starting to se them at 30K ...
> 
> View attachment 416632
> 
> ...


Electricity is 20% cost of Gasoline..... gas is approximately $0.20 mile & electricity is $0.04 a mile !


----------



## Broken Spoke (Mar 26, 2018)

Only problem with a volt is that it only has 4 seats total.

rear seats are buckets.


----------

